# Am I right to want to own a rocket



## Thecatlinux

Hi guys , Am I right to want a rocket for my home setup, I have watched so many videos about what looks a truly great machine. Would it be wrong to buy one ? Should I make such a large purchase as my first home machine? Are there any quirks or issues with any of them? And is maintenance difficult? Sorry for so meant questions but just interested to hear from people who actually own them. Totally envious of you all. Oh and on a flip side if you couldn't buy rocket or ECM what machine would you chose ?


----------



## Xpenno

I love the look of the Rocket. They seem to be great machines. I wonder if some of the cost is style over substance but I would be happy with one.

As for other options. If looks were not an issue then the Expo Brewtus (Dual Boiler Office Lever or something) is a great machine for the cash.

If you want to go the extra mile then I love me Quickmill Verona. It's a premium product that performs very well indeed. It has some really nice features which make some of the more laborious tasks on a dual boiler, such as descaling, much easier to carry out.

I've also recently played on an L1 and really enjoyed that as well.

Spence


----------



## Daren

I own a Rocket and love it. There are more capable machines for the same (and less) money but for me the Rocket has the "Wow factor" every time I look at it.

To answer your questions - no quirks or issues. It's bomb proof and beautiful - what a combo!

Xpenno has made some really good suggestions you might want to consider (and I'm sure Charlie will be along any second to tell you to buy a Sage).

Make sure you factor a decent amount for your grinder.

Where are you located?


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm in Great Yarmouth , so it's always a trip to norwich to find a proper espresso . Seems like a home set up is going to take some investment have spent many a hour on ebay only to pipped at the last minute by someone plus also with ebay you cant be sure of what sort of life the equipment has suffered.


----------



## Daren

It might be worth having a drive to Bella Barista to have a look at their display. They will demo and let you try machines. It'll help you make an informed decision.

Treat eBay with caution - you can find the odd bargain but can equally be stung with a duffer. Your safer buying 2nd hand on here from trusted knowledgeable members who care for their machines properly


----------



## iroko

As Daren say's, If you can get to BB they are very helpful with lots of machines to look at and try.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Can see me going to BB at some point , but I'm affraid the bank balance will take a serious dent , they have some lovely , good looking bits of kit. Was trying to see which grinder would suffice a rocket as I haven't anticipated spending 2 'bags of sand' on a set up.


----------



## Xpenno

You'd be better off with a used grinder for £400-500 and buying an Brewtus if cash is a problem.


----------



## coffeechap

You can get a much better used grinder than any of the new ones BB will sell you.


----------



## Soll

If I didn't love levers so much I'd probably go for a Rocket. Typically Italian looking machine and I can also vouch for Bella Barista who were very helpful with my choice of machine which was Bezzera Strega. Be warned though, you'll walk in empty handed and walk out with something heavy, shiny and pricey!!


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> You can get a much better used grinder than any of the new ones BB will sell you.


And they'll probably try and sell you a Malteaser-maker .


----------



## Charliej

Xpenno said:


> And they'll probably try and sell you a Malteaser-maker .


You mean the one with the patented coffee extrusion output device?


----------



## emin-j

I am close to purchasing a new espresso machine and the Rocket machines were at the top of my list along with the expobar brewtus .

Following weeks of research I don't think a dual boiler machine is for me and there are a couple of issues with the Rocket cellini/giotto machines that have dulled my interest in them









1. The Rocket machines look beautiful with all that lovely stainless steel bodywork BUT the chassis is made of painted mild steel with the possibility of rust forming especially in areas out of sight inside the machine,this point is confirmed on the Bella Barista website.

2. There seems to be some 'flexing' of the front panel that the group head is attached to when the portafilter is locked in, I think a thicker gauge of stainless is needed here, still beautiful machines though


----------



## Mrboots2u

I know you've done your metallurgy course etc but I still haven't seen any real info on a rocket rusting on here before.


----------



## Daren

I think your worrying unnecessarily. I haven't seen any reports of rust on the web or otherwise. Bella Barista made mention of the "possibility" that water could get under the drip tray which you can easily inspect by lifting the removable tray, and that it could (although very unlikely) get behind the wall at the back of the drip tray. As an owner of a Rocket I find it very unlikely that it could happen. If you are worried then a little line of mastic would make it impossible.

I'd highly recommend going to have a look at one. I'm sure your doubts will be cleared up. BB have only said "could happen" - not "will happen". Don't let the unproven comment put you off - see for yourself.

As for flexing of the group.... I don't think this is uncommon. I've used an L1 and Brewtus which also have small flex - and they are great machines. That shouldn't put you of any of these machines.


----------



## jeebsy

Brewtus has a slightly rattly drip tray btw....it's not all sunshine


----------



## emin-j

Mrboots2u said:


> I know you've done your metallurgy course etc but I still haven't seen any real info on a rocket rusting on here before.


Hi Mrboots, hopefully the rust issue may not come to anything for the life of the machine but on a machine costing near £1400 I am a little disappointed, here's a link to the 'closer look' at the giotto on the bella barista website , have a look at the pdf file at the bottom of page 9 it mentions the possible rust problem (and a possible prevention) but this is on an area you can see easily, not so good if any water should find its was inside the case such as when filling the tank etc.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/rotary-pump/rocket-espresso-giotto-evoluzione-coffee-machine.html


----------



## emin-j

Daren said:


> I think your worrying unnecessarily. I haven't seen any reports of rust on the web or otherwise. Bella Barista made mention of the "possibility" that water could get under the drip tray which you can easily inspect by lifting the removable tray, and that it could (although very unlikely) get behind the wall at the back of the drip tray. As an owner of a Rocket I find it very unlikely that it could happen. If you are worried then a little line of mastic would make it impossible.
> 
> I'd highly recommend going to have a look at one. I'm sure your doubts will be cleared up. BB have only said "could happen" - not "will happen". Don't let the unproven comment put you off - see for yourself.
> 
> As for flexing of the group.... I don't think this is uncommon. I've used an L1 and Brewtus which also have small flex - and they are great machines. That shouldn't put you of any of these machines.


Hi Daren , a Rocket Cellini / Giotto would have been perfect for me as it ticked every box but the mild steel chassis on a £1400 machine has really knocked the edge off it for me









The 'closer look' pdf file on Bella Barista site shows the rust starting on a new machine ! and water will no doubt find it's way inside the machine at some point.

I did consider removing the bodywork and coating the chassis with cavity wax ( same as waxoyl as used on cars) but there are other machines that although don't look quite as good as the Rockets have just as good a build quality plus are 100% Stainless. (Quick Mill)





 this seems favourite at the moment , I don't think they fit the handle to the drip tray anymore - good


----------



## jeebsy

Verona seems to be very highly rated....if you've got the wedge that looks the smart play


----------



## Daren

Your choice emin... Cars left open to the elements everyday with painted steel parts last decades. I would still say that unless your going to be making the frame wet every time you use the machine (your doing something seriously wrong) then your worrying unnecessarily.

The Quickmill is a fantastic machine which I'm sure will exceed your expectations and eliminate your corrosion worry.


----------



## emin-j

jeebsy said:


> Verona seems to be very highly rated....if you've got the wedge that looks the smart play


Hi jeebsy , I'm looking at the Quick Mill Vetrano at the moment single boiler HX but that's ok.

Seems the best price is from Coffee Italia







a little concerned but have been in touch with them and they seem ok ! will be buying by card anyway so its not my money


----------



## emin-j

Daren said:


> Your choice emin... Cars left open to the elements everyday with painted steel parts last decades. I would still say that unless your going to be making the frame wet every time you use the machine (your doing something seriously wrong) then your worrying unnecessarily.
> 
> The Quickmill is a fantastic machine which I'm sure will exceed your expectations and eliminate your corrosion worry.


Hi Daren , yes you could be right , I think my problem is for the last 15 years I've been inspecting brand new cars which have never been on the road lovely and shiny on the out side but underneath







not so shiny









Do love the look of those Rockets though


----------



## Daren

I'm sure Xpenno is a happy Verona owner. He'd be a good person to speak to for some real life experience. I'm sure you'll be please with one.


----------



## DavecUK

Daren said:


> I'm sure Xpenno is a happy Verona owner. He'd be a good person to speak to for some real life experience. I'm sure you'll be please with one.


I'd also recommend the Verona, it has quite a bit going for it, just some of the things below that machines like the Duetto and Rocket DB machines don't have.


Brass Brew Boiler

Nice combined Vac breaker and safety valve (vents outside case), also cheaper to buy that a standard safety valve

Extension tubes with drain taps for both boilers accessible from beneath machine

If pulling a shot, will NOT try and refill steam boiler (lock out in circuit)

Well positioned pump and motor combo

Very nice fit and finish

Proper split loop PID with separation of steam and brew boiler parameters

Pressurestat type response for steam boiler

Super fast steam boiler warm up times and powerful steaming

Brew boiler adjustable from outside


I am also a happy Verona owner and would strongly recommend it over the Vetrano HX.

I have a rocket DB, Duetto DB and HX machine and they all stay in their boxes. The other thing to think about is if you get a problem...can/will they support you, or if the machine is damaged in transit.


----------



## coffeechap

you really should sell some machines dave!


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> you really should sell some machines dave!


 I might be intrested if you do and the price is right


----------



## emin-j

DavecUK said:


> I'd also recommend the Verona, it has quite a bit going for it, just some of the things below that machines like the Duetto and Rocket DB machines don't have.
> 
> 
> Brass Brew Boiler
> 
> Nice combined Vac breaker and safety valve (vents outside case), also cheaper to buy that a standard safety valve
> 
> Extension tubes with drain taps for both boilers accessible from beneath machine
> 
> If pulling a shot, will NOT try and refill steam boiler (lock out in circuit)
> 
> Well positioned pump and motor combo
> 
> Very nice fit and finish
> 
> Proper split loop PID with separation of steam and brew boiler parameters
> 
> Pressurestat type response for steam boiler
> 
> Super fast steam boiler warm up times and powerful steaming
> 
> Brew boiler adjustable from outside
> 
> 
> I am also a happy Verona owner and would strongly recommend it over the Vetrano HX.
> 
> I have a rocket DB, Duetto DB and HX machine and they all stay in their boxes. The other thing to think about is if you get a problem...can/will they support you, or if the machine is damaged in transit.


Apologies to the OP if we are wandering a little off topic but hopefully it may help with the decision for a rocket - or not









Impressive bit of kit DavecUK







but have decided against a DB machine (for the moment







) partly due to our low usage and not fancying that amount of water sitting idol in the boilers whereas the HX uses fresh water for every shot hence the choice of the Vetrano , unfortunately there are only a couple of companies that could supply the Vetrano both importing from Italy.

Where there have been problems they do seem to have been sorted - but not that quickly







I am pretty handy with a hammer, chisel and screwdriver so could probably deal with some issues plus my Son is a qualified electrician and a wiz with appliancies in general.


----------



## DavecUK

coffeechap said:


> you really should sell some machines dave!


That's what my wife says, because I have 4 DB machines & 3 roasters now


----------

